
How we used Agile to make a drinking game - Man_On_the_Moon
https://medium.com/@LifeisLifeGame/life-is-life-the-game-of-absurd-judgments-my-best-friend-and-i-just-launched-life-is-life-the-4a7335d92a98#.h1rr2nste
======
shosea
Haha project managers gone wild

